# 3 mobile broadband price increase



## STEINER (13 May 2015)

For over 2 years now I have a 15GB €17 per month mobile wifi broadband O2 now 3.

Got a letter yesterday announcing a price increase to €22 pm.

Surely, they realise that I will just switch and thousands like me.

They have done me a favour actually as higher allowances at cheaper prices are available.

https://switcher.ie/broadband/compare/mobile-broadband/#/region_id=29&place_id=1318

Not impressed with this increase and I notice a few things re my phone and broadband online accounts that are not as good as O2 from a service point of view and some are downright sneaky.


----------

